# Things to do for lonely people



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

Bit of a sad one this. I'm 27, got a handful of friends, probably 4-5.

On facebook and the like but most of the people I got on there I don't talk to - like most people if they admitted it. Interests - PC computer games, gym obviously, like building things.

Self employed so don't socialise at all at work.

No bird.

Live in a big city back and forth with the mother. I am living on my own but not financially viable all year round - hoping to change this.

I'm being brave in admitting this, because don't want to be looked on as the sad cnut, but don't care anymore. What makes it worse, a lot of my friends are starting to hook up, and when they go somewhere they do things as couples, and I feel left out.

Looking for serious suggestions on how I can meet people, make more friends, what has worked for others? Thanks chaps. P1sstaking welcome as always


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Going out always helps :lol:


----------



## polishmate (Aug 15, 2013)

where do you live now?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Get on POF and shag yourself silly til you find mrs right :thumb:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Going out always helps :lol:


Yep. Go out. Talk to people. Get involved in stuff.


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

polishmate said:


> where do you live now?


London mate, but live outside it when on my own


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

So you live outside it a lot then mate :lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Masturbating furiously 

Seriously, come out on the pish with me and the boys, Dec 6th, East London (Leadenhall Market followed by Shoreditch etc), you will meet a load of lads and have a laugh.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

The answer is simple as mentioned...maybe do a group activity, an evening class or something.

What about people down the gym, perhaps meet up with someone (don't have to like them) as another way.

Lonelyness is very isolating & it can fester in your mind...so please don't let it.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Dude you're so young. Talk to guys at the gym, go out! London is so awesome ffs use it 

I live about half hour south of London so I'm jealous right now!


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

think about what you like and enjoy, and then join the relevant groups.....loads of groups out there, what about a walking group.?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

DeskSitter said:


> Bit of a sad one this. I'm 27, got a handful of friends, probably 4-5.
> 
> On facebook and the like but most of the people I got on there I don't talk to - like most people if they admitted it. Interests - PC computer games, gym obviously, like building things.
> 
> ...


Ur 27?? That surprised me I don't know why but I thought much older


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> Ur 27?? That surprised me I don't know why but I thought much older


Probably because he sounds it.


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> Masturbating furiously
> 
> Seriously, come out on the pish with me and the boys, Dec 6th, East London (Leadenhall Market followed by Shoreditch etc), you will meet a load of lads and have a laugh.


Cheers mate that's a great offer. I'm out of town tomorrow and back on the 4th so could work out. What you doing at the Leadenhall Market and what's happening down Shoreditch?


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Ur 27?? That surprised me I don't know why but I thought much older


Please elaborate ?


----------



## pumpster (Apr 6, 2010)

well yer ****ing is always good to pass some time.

As suggested above get on pof / tinder - go down any local pub and become a regular in there, bound to meet some people. Find people with similar interests, similar work and just start socialising, tag on with them when possible


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Gym mate and join a respectable dating site if you want to meet a woman.

Also don't dwell to much on being alone, l was for a while and it made a welcome break from worrying about what someone else wanted me to do rather than what l wanted to do...

And FTR you should HAMMER your training while you can..


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

Www.meetup.com

Find something close to you and go along. Don't be put off by not being into whatever the group is about - just go along, take a risk, meet new people, what's the worst that can happen?


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

banjodeano said:


> think about what you like and enjoy, and then join the relevant groups.....loads of groups out there, what about a walking group.?


Yeah I've considered that for a long time.

Mate of mine suggested meetup.com and there seems to be loads going on there. I don't especially like the idea of paying to attend though, It'd be a bit like paying someone to hang out with you lol, don't know why it feels that way when it's obviously just a place to meet likeminded people. I'm a bit shy on the face of it, I struggle with that, also secretive by nature, not the type of lad that's very extroverted with unfamilar people, although I'm competely the opposite with people I know. I'd rather go WITH someone if you know what I mean, perhaps a bit of insecurity there


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Drinking at The Crosse Keys to meet up and then off to bars etc in Shoreditch, with some of the stayers ending up in White Horse, Browns etc 

Bunch of IT consultants from Investment Banks having their Xmas lashup.

Loads of birds in Shoreditch area to fire into anyway so will keep you busy.


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> Drinking at The Crosse Keys to meet up and then off to bars etc in Shoreditch, with some of the stayers ending up in White Horse, Browns etc
> 
> Bunch of IT consultants from Investment Banks having their Xmas lashup.
> 
> Loads of birds in Shoreditch area to fire into anyway so will keep you busy.


What's the dress code? Suit?


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

pumpster said:


> well yer ****ing is always good to pass some time.
> 
> As suggested above get on pof / tinder - go down any local pub and become a regular in there, bound to meet some people. Find people with similar interests, similar work and just start socialising, tag on with them when possible


Another admission - I've got a swedish bird I talk to on the internet. She's coming over to London soon and having her stay with me so not lonely in love in as such I'm lonely in everyday life. Looking to make friends, not so much looking for love, if you follow me


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

DeskSitter said:


> What's the dress code? Suit?


Most will be wearing work outfit, so suits or trousers, shirt and shoes. Wear whatever you want.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

DeskSitter said:


> Another admission - I've got a swedish bird I talk to on the internet. She's coming over to London soon and having her stay with me so not lonely in love in as such I'm lonely in everyday life. Looking to make friends, not so much looking for love, if you follow me


Bad move mate, what if you don't get on in real life ?

Been there done it and its not pretty being stuck with someone in your house yo don't want there.


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Join a sports team. Football, rugby, etc whatever. They all have a p1ss up after the game on a Saturday.

Just try not to come off as some weirdo loner


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Probably because he sounds it.


 @DeskSitter. This


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

DeskSitter said:


> Another admission - I've got a swedish bird I talk to on the internet. She's coming over to London soon and having her stay with me so not lonely in love in as such I'm lonely in everyday life. Looking to make friends, not so much looking for love, if you follow me


I almost live NOWHERE

NOWHEEEERE


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Take up carp angling.


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> Most will be wearing work outfit, so suits or trousers, shirt and shoes. Wear whatever you want.


Will give you a nudge closer to the time. Don't want to say I'm coming and then bottle it, send me your number and at least I got the option then.

Thanks very much for the kind offer BTW


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Your lucky being in/close to a big city so you have everything within reach LOADS of places clubs things to do etc even just going rround town/the shops can kill a day or so

Live in a tiny ****hole town like crewe ****ing is the most excitment ya can get


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

Milky said:


> Bad move mate, what if you don't get on in real life ?
> 
> Been there done it and its not pretty being stuck with someone in your house yo don't want there.


She's never been, so would be showing her the sites. If we don't get on I'll just put her in a hotel I guess


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

MunchieBites said:


> I almost live in ******** at ************, welcome to pop in and have a few bottles or such like
> 
> Oops ps ******** high street, it isn't by the posh bit


Persec young lady, persec!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

maybe try and evening class of some sort, or if you're not academically inclined maybe try taking up a martial art or something similar. Plenty of them in London. Hope you get sorted mate.


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> I almost live in bellushis at borough market, welcome to pop in and have a few bottles or such like
> 
> Oops ps borough high street, it isn't by the posh bit


Don't you have a fella ? :confused1:


----------



## kitinboots (Oct 20, 2013)

Sometimes I go to the gym at busier times and ask to share the squat rack, or if someone will spot me in order to meet people. Luckily I have housemates and a more sociable job, but I'm still new in town with a minuscule social circle.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

DeskSitter said:


> Don't you have a fella ? :confused1:


Thought you was looking for friends?

And yes I do


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Ian_Montrose said:


> Persec young lady, persec!


Persec?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

DeskSitter said:


> Don't you have a fella ? :confused1:


WOW just go for a drink as a friend. Stop reading too much into it


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

MunchieBites said:


> Persec?


Personal Security. It's a little unwise to let everyone know where to find you and what you look like too. There are lots of weirdos in the world. Your call though but at least think about it.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Ian_Montrose said:


> Personal Security. It's a little unwise to let everyone know where to find you and what you look like too. There are lots of weirdos in the world. Your call though but at least think about it.


Thanks dude, but I don't live anywhere near it plus I'm never alone (19 stone prop forward fiancé is always on speedial)

Don't you worry about me, but I appreciate


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> Thought you was looking for friends?
> 
> And yes I do


But does he know that? lol

Pictured myself then sitting on your couch holding a brew with your fella walking in and the look on his face because you'd forgotten to tell him


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

DeskSitter said:


> But does he know that? lol
> 
> Pictured myself then sitting on your couch holding a brew with your fella walking in and the look on his face because you'd forgotten to tell him


Lol bellushis is a bar near my work I wasn't inviting you over for a bit of sofa surfing nut nut


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

Gridlock said:


> Www.meetup.com
> 
> Find something close to you and go along. Don't be put off by not being into whatever the group is about - just go along, take a risk, meet new people, what's the worst that can happen?


Out of interest mate have you ever been to a meet on there. How did you find it, would you go again?


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> Lol bellushis is a bar near my work I wasn't inviting you over for a bit of sofa surfing nut nut


 :lol: Sorry I got confused

Have you got any plans on what we could talk about then?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

DeskSitter said:


> But does he know that? lol
> 
> Pictured myself then sitting on your couch holding a brew with your fella walking in and the look on his face because you'd forgotten to tell him


Stop picturing and get doing. IE groups etc.


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Stop picturing and get doing. IE groups etc.


Guess I'll try picking a category on meetup.com at random even though I've got no strong interest in anything listed, and then turn up and bounce around like a cnut


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> WOW just go for a drink as a friend. Stop reading too much into it


----------



## steeve (May 29, 2008)

I know it probably seems harsh coming from everyone on here because a lot are/seem very confident but you really do need to take a chance on meeting new people. Don't be overly pushy towards making friends but give yourself the chance to.

As mentioned, Sports Teams are a great way to make friends and offer a perfect avenue for people that don't want to go down the awkward social route. Give people a chance; two people have offered to meet up with you in this thread, you may be nervous, you may not want to, but will you be helping yourslef by not going?


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

DeskSitter said:


> :lol: Sorry I got confused
> 
> Have you got any plans on what we could talk about then?


Plans? I just let the convo flow 

I could show you my sh!t penguin impression


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

MunchieBites said:


> Plans?* I just let the convo flow *
> 
> I could show you my sh!t penguin impression


Exactly just go with the flow and stop planning.


----------



## Ragnar (Dec 6, 2012)

Go to a dance class, you will be swimming in women :thumb:

Or just for friends, join a rugby club as you will struggle to find a better group to improve your confidence and social skills  another alternative is going to a local ice rink, plenty will be learning again now that prancing on ice nonsense is starting once more, so a good opportunity to meet others and have a giggle while bruising your **** on the ice :thumb:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Step out of your comfort zone

Do sh!t you dont usually do, go places you dont usually go etc... also havin a personality helps


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

You're never lonely when you have 28 people in a whatsapp group


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Ragnar said:


> Go to a dance class, you will be swimming in women :thumb:
> 
> :


And the likes of louis spence


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Fatboy80 said:


> Take up carp angling.


I think the op wants to meet women and not grumpy old men hiding from their wives or serial killers on the run lying low:tongue:

@DeskSitter what you need to do is take up a dangerous life risking sport with fun likeminded circles, Skydiving, Raw rock face climbing, Bear wrestling, Shark noodling, Basejumping, Diamond heistery etc.. They're a great crowd and women love a man who lives dangerously, i'm pretty sure you've seen the film Point break and no one can deny that Swayze wasn't getting clunge thrown at him from every direction:wink:


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

madmuscles said:


> I think the op wants to meet women and not grumpy old men hiding from their wives or serial killers on the run lying low:tongue:
> 
> @DeskSitter what you need to do is take up a dangerous sport with fun likeminded circles, Skydiving, Raw rock face climbing, Bear wrestling, Shark noodling, Basejumping, Diamond heistery etc.. They're a great crowd and women love a man who lives dangerously, i'm pretty sure you've seen the film Point break and no one can deny that Swayze wasn't getting clunge thrown at him from every direction:wink:


Shark noodling?


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Dem feels OP.

Maybe watch less tv :whistling:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

resten said:


> You're never lonely when you have 28 people in a whatsapp group


Its that the team darkness f*ckry group i keep reading about on here?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Its that the team darkness f*ckry group i keep reading about on here?


Team bellend


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

resten said:


> You're never lonely when you have 28 people in a whatsapp group


We're you lonely,that's why you joined?


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

resten said:


> You're never lonely when you have 28 people in a whatsapp group


We're you lonely,that's why you joined?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

luther1 said:


> We're you lonely,that's why you joined?


Bitterly so. Before we formed, being banned on here was the worst thing that could happen. Now it's a minor inconvenience


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, far worse things in life than being lonely.

I can think of a few married men that wish they were alone.

I would suggest that you take every opportunity from each of your moments to make the best out of them.

Being alone can allow one to see just who you are, what you like, what you do not like, and what person you are inside.

If one is always with someone else, you wont learn about self.

I would suggest this is a great time to find yourself.

Not to mention if you can master being alone, you have finished a task you needed to go through.

As far as something to do, go volunteer, this will give you some personal rewards as helping others is a very good thing to do.

As for the dating sites, probably not the best to attract to you the woman you would like to have for good.

Sure you wont be lonely while you are with them, but that may still make you feel empty inside.

This whole thing is an opportunity for personal growth.


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

MunchieBites said:


> Shark noodling?


Yep, the guys lonely and catching a shark with a hook and line is easy but with your bare hands makes you pretty much a hero by the beach folk. If he catches a big one they'll cheer, carry him on their shoulders, give him an honorary "warrior" name/status and hold beach Bbq/beach party in his name as well as offer up their women folk for him to pick. Let's be honest, he'll be worldwide internet god.

Here have a look

http://discussions.texasbowhunter.com/forums/showthread.php?t=392121

So @DeskSitter, you in or out?


----------



## Steviant (Sep 6, 2013)

Join a rugby club. Get bevvied up after your first game with the lads.

Or join another sports club, judo was always quite friendly.

Or google something you're interested in & see if there's something you can join in with.

The KEY - get involved. Your couch isn't going to talk to you.


----------



## Ragnar (Dec 6, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> And the likes of louis spence


Beggars can't be choosers :whistling:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Well not that im lonely even though me & my gf split up now i am ALONE now though so ! I do this : Computergaming , movies , jerk off , eat , **** & sleep. Sometimes hang out with friends on occasion


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

> I'm being brave in admitting this, because don't want to be looked on as the sad cnut,


but that's what you sound like - avoid the internet - better to meet people in person - the gym is one place obviously- if you have interests join a local club or something - you don't have a social circle and what you do have is diminishing so try to think out of the box.


----------



## Alexg218 (Sep 11, 2011)

2 suggestions .. The 1st is less awkward.

1. Imaginary friend

2. Swinging websites... Hook up with married chicks there husband will sit there watch you bang his mrs allways then offer you a cuppa after it and get socialising.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

I vote for a sports club as well as best option.

Actually second best;for now id suggest you just sit in the pitch black and enjoy the silence......you'll thank me one day when you have a missus.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

@DeskSitter watch this most excellent video


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

to be honest im in BASICALLY the same situation, really really sociable job with a a fair few friends.

BUT ALL HAVE GIRLFRIENDS. had a works do a few weeks ago and EVERYONE had a partner with them i winged it solo and ended up feeling like a third wheel most of the night epic fun ...

solution iv found is say yes to EVERYTHING, a lad i thought was a cock at work turned out to be a good laugh and so where his mates,

im considerign getting involved with evening classes or something tbh, im not cripplingly lonely as it doesnt really bother me but is nice to have the choice


----------



## pumpster (Apr 6, 2010)

DeskSitter said:


> Another admission - I've got a swedish bird I talk to on the internet. She's coming over to London soon and having her stay with me so not lonely in love in as such I'm lonely in everyday life. Looking to make friends, not so much looking for love, if you follow me


I ment with regards to finding friends, people with similar interests, similar work etc meet at pub and when your friends they might invite you for

Curry night with the lads, poker, footie matches, nights out, maybe even swinging sessions ??? Lol

'Swedish' girl hey... 'I knew a Swedish girl once...' Terry tibbs quote


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

have a w4nk


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

DeskSitter said:


> Bit of a sad one this. I'm 27, got a handful of friends, probably 4-5.
> 
> On facebook and the like but most of the people I got on there I don't talk to - like most people if they admitted it. Interests - PC computer games, gym obviously, like building things.
> 
> ...


I have repped you for being a brave man. What you have just said will probably describe many on ukm,( and all other walks of life) but will not admit it. I am not sure if you are after a date or friendship, so I will mention both.

Friends, they will come naturally, just get out more and do not be afraid to talk to anyone, they will have the same insecurities and doubts as you do and will appreciate being spoken to.

Get more interests, BB does tend to be bit of a selfish occupation. Join a walking club or any other club whose interests you have in common. The hardest thing to do is turning up for the first time. After that it is easy.

The golden rule is if you sit in your room and cannot think why you are not meeting people, it is because you are sitting in your room.

Dating as per above.


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

Tbh mate, could have wrote that opening post myself.

Split with mrs of 8years, lost my group of lifelong mates during course of rship as she was very controlling.

Unemployed now as worked for her old man.

Moved back with the mother! Just turned 28, my life consists of gym, ps3 & movies. Tbh some days I think this is better than unhappy rship but **** me isolation can also really head **** you. Plus my nan just died (like a 2nd mum to me) so things are kind of ****e.

Now I'm tryna pull myself up and find work, ringing round plasterers in phone book looking for some labouring training, always fancied it. 10years ago if u told my mates in 10yeqrs time I would be like this they'd of laughed, I used to be life & soul now I'm a fookin hermit lol

Tuesdays however are awesome cos have my little girl stay over. Gta appreciate the good things u got.


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> Masturbating furiously
> 
> Seriously, come out on the pish with me and the boys, Dec 6th, East London (Leadenhall Market followed by Shoreditch etc), you will meet a load of lads and have a laugh.


i'm from se london predominantly

moved to north london a short while ago

been told about a ton of clubs bars around farringdon, moorgate, st pauls, spitalfields/smithfield market earea

been to a few cocktails bars (that i've literally stumbled into on the way home from metting friends in se london) and can't remember much about them

any tips on decent bars/clubs around those areas that you could recommend?

i was in a pub in islington and some bloke was telling me about how there's a ton of clubs around spitelfields market that (excuse the pun) are proper meatmarkets but i can't remember specifically what the decent one's he was mentioning were called, and instead of going all the way back to se london to the same sh1tty clubs with my same pals i don't really mind just bopping out on my own, especially in a area which i'm now living in, and tbh if i'm out on a friday/saturday night i'm pretty much just 100% out on the pull so any recomendations on any half decent meatmarket type clubs/bars from the moorgate/smithfield market, even shorditch area would be great :thumb:

and if anyone else knows of any other decent meatmarket type gaffs from around those areas gimme a shout, cheers :thumbup1:


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

i've been informed that roadhouse is a pretty decent meatmarket club type gaff in covent garden, anyone been?

also infernos i've been told is the same but i'm not going all the way to fcuking clapham!


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

I would 'like' everyone's post here but that would look a bit odd.

I think I have to live by myself full time. Going back and forth to my mums and her hot meals keeps me to comfortable. I noticed I end up getting very quickly depressed when I'm back with her. Love her to death but she's such a drag.

I intend to try meetup.com now I'm back living on my own, for the time being the change of scene has done wonders for my mood.

Some amazing advice in this thread!


----------



## Southern Karate Guy (Feb 27, 2014)

My wife left me after 19 years and i had lost touch with friends, some she didnt like so i stopped seeing them

ended up alone living a long way from the rest of my family and not in a good place.

I have 2 real friends who i have know since school , so your doing better than i am.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

DeskSitter said:


> I would 'like' everyone's post here but that would look a bit odd.
> 
> I think I have to live by myself full time. Going back and forth to my mums and her hot meals keeps me to comfortable. I noticed I end up getting very quickly depressed when I'm back with her. Love her to death but she's such a drag.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a good idea mate


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

dude just go clubbing and socialize so easy to meet people on a night out... don't get to drunk tho cause you wont remember anybody :lol:


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Cool how everyone's opened up in here. Think everyone has a time in their life where they've felt alone.


----------



## mic8310 (Sep 30, 2013)

buy a motorbike  (ok do tests first if need be) since i got mine this year, people at work who i barely speak to now ask regularly if i wanna go for a ride out on days off. specially handy if living around London!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

I love this board.


----------



## jakery96 (Jul 17, 2013)

Just be yourself and get out there. Most weekends i go to giggs/clubs, and i remember when i first started doing it like a year ago (I was in a similar situation to you) i fcuking hated it and i was always nervous before going because i was awkward and hated talking to people i didnt know (lol) but after a while you start to enjoy it and find it easier socializing etc. and before you know it you cant wait to go again, and you make a ton of new friends. its already been mentioned, but just get out there and do stuff you notmally wouldnt do, and step outta your comfort zone.


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

DeskSitter said:


> Out of interest mate have you ever been to a meet on there. How did you find it, would you go again?


Not really, it didn't exist when I was in your situation about 7 years ago, but I used craigslist, timeout things like that and tried all sorts of things - book groups, vegan food shares, went to a hari Krishna temple, jazz club.... Just got stuck in, didn't like a lot of it but was worth the experience.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

ohno said:


> i've been informed that roadhouse is a pretty decent meatmarket club type gaff in covent garden, anyone been?
> 
> also infernos i've been told is the same but i'm not going all the way to fcuking clapham!


I've always wanted to go to Roadhouse but I've never been able to find it! Even with my sister directing me over the phone lol. She sent me a pic of her outside to prove it exists :lol:

No idea about it being 'meat market' though.


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I've always wanted to go to Roadhouse but I've never been able to find it! Even with my sister directing me over the phone lol. She sent me a pic of her outside to prove it exists :lol:
> 
> No idea about it being 'meat market' though.


lol

found a link to their website

you're right definently doesn't look like a meatmarket type of gaff

http://www.roadhouse.co.uk/


----------



## kitinboots (Oct 20, 2013)

No shame in doing things alone either. I couldn't find anyone to go to the WBFF with me, so I bought a ticket anyway, and I'll go by myself.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> I love this board.


Aw, awesome post, I should do that sometimes. :lol:


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Desk sitter, get on POF,

I struggle being alone when not in a relationship, when in a relationship I end up needing my space - nobody can win lol

It's a bit horrible but its how it's gone so far In my life

When I am single I just need someone to 'love' me, to tick along life easily - but not feel it back

so it usually with broken hearts when I bump into something better, bit of a cvnt but I am with my long time gf now and have not cheated -shock,

She won me over by being a complete cvnt to me, treat me like sh1t. Never experienced it before and now I was whipped for a year


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Dude you're so young. Talk to guys at the gym, go out! London is so awesome ffs use it
> 
> I live about half hour south of London so I'm jealous right now!


There ya go fella half hour hook up


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

If all else fails

POF - lost count

Fcuk book - 7

Be naughty - 3 but only used that one for month lol

If you can't succeed with your needs from these 3 sites then you must have 3 heads and all of them ugly as sin  if that doesn't improve your social life nothing will


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Op, find something to compete in, you'll meet loads of other like minded people, bbing, fighting (organised of course), strong man, powerlifting etc.

Even crossfit, normally done in groups so you'll meet people there, possibly females with body confidence issues...... h34r:


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Pain2Gain said:


> If all else fails
> 
> POF - lost count
> 
> ...


Ha is f*ckbook really a thing? I just thought it was one of those popups which linked to a virus. I suppose it still could link up to a virus...


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Pain2Gain said:


> There ya go fella half hour hook up


No?!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Or, get a dog, they will always love you, and give you attention, and of course something to do.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

rectus said:


> Ha is f*ckbook really a thing? I just thought it was one of those popups which linked to a virus. I suppose it still could link up to a virus...


Lol as real as you are mate, it's was also the best of any of those things I used back then. It wouldn't surprise me if some of those pop ups you see are viruses waiting for you, I never click any pop ups ever.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> No?!


Really! He's struck out then.

It was meant in gest btw


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

DeskSitter said:


> Bit of a sad one this. I'm 27, got a handful of friends, probably 4-5.
> 
> On facebook and the like but most of the people I got on there I don't talk to - like most people if they admitted it. Interests - PC computer games, gym obviously, like building things.
> 
> ...


Haven't read all the replies but saw one that is Pof, use it now and then and is full of fun when single  but this I doubt anyone has put and if they have sorry for the repeat, salsa classes, there full of single birds, most are in good shape too! I took my bird to one last night in Central London and wished for a second I was single the women were two to one! I'm no dancer but it really isn't hard to get the hang of and most the fellas there are gay so your odds are heightened even more!


----------



## artful_dodger87 (Mar 4, 2011)

Pain2Gain said:


> Lol as real as you are mate, it's was also the best of any of those things I used back then. It wouldn't surprise me if some of those pop ups you see are viruses waiting for you,* I never click any pop ups ever.*?


Your missing out I have lots of pop ups with horny girls in my area wanting to meet me without any converse.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

artful_dodger87 said:


> Your missing out I have lots of pop ups with horny girls in my area wanting to meet me without any converse.


You hate girls in converse too? Thought it was just me. Stick on a pair of clear heels ffs!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

OP a woman is the answer. Find a woman, move her in far too soon, you will want to be out the house thursday friday saturday and youll meet plenty of people.

Just go out by yourself, i LOVE going to clubs on my own, i dont really have any mates in real life that i could call up and go on a night out with, so i go on my own and i always have an awesome time.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Just go out by yourself, i LOVE going to clubs on my own, i dont really have any mates in real life that i could call up and go on a night out with, so i go on my own and i always have an awesome time.


Do you really? Isn't this uncomfortable? When people were allowed to smoke, a man on his own with a pint and a cigarette was a cool look but now it's banned you just have a man and a pint which just looks pathetic. I would love to be able to go out and just sit by myself without feeling self concious. I suppose it's down to you being a sociopath?


----------



## artful_dodger87 (Mar 4, 2011)

rectus said:


> You hate girls in converse too? Thought it was just me. Stick on a pair of clear heels ffs!


Clear heels always reminds me of the Chris rock stand up 'your only job as a father is to keep your daughter away from wearing clear heels and off a pole.'


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

artful_dodger87 said:


> Clear heels always reminds me of the Chris rock stand up 'your only job as a father is to keep your daughter away from wearing clear heels and off a pole.'


Ha yeah, me too  I was recently at a gentleman's club and I was clear heel spotting, Chris Rock speaks the truth! Have you heard of Bill Burr? He reminds of Chris Rock in the way he performs and the content of his material.


----------



## artful_dodger87 (Mar 4, 2011)

rectus said:


> Ha yeah, me too  I was recently at a gentleman's club and I was clear heel spotting, Chris Rock speaks the truth! Have you heard of Bill Burr? He reminds of Chris Rock in the way he performs and the content of his material.


Yeh Chris rocks amazing the going out for dinner with a couple in a loving relationships and your in your **** hateful relationship routine gets me all the time. Reminds me of an ex :lol:

No I haven't heard of him but I'll try acquire some copies if I can. Ive been on the hunt for some new decent stand-ups.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

artful_dodger87 said:


> Yeh Chris rocks amazing the going out for dinner with a couple in a loving relationships and your in your **** hateful relationship routine gets me all the time. Reminds me of an ex :lol:
> 
> No I haven't heard of him but I'll try acquire some copies if I can. Ive been on the hunt for some new decent stand-ups.


You'll find a lot of Bill Burr full stand ups on Youtube. Also check out Louis C.K if you don't know him, he is absolutely brilliant.

My favourite stand up is Stewart Lee but he's very different to everything else out there so it's not for everyone.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

rectus said:


> Do you really? Isn't this uncomfortable? When people were allowed to smoke, a man on his own with a pint and a cigarette was a cool look but now it's banned you just have a man and a pint which just looks pathetic. I would love to be able to go out and just sit by myself without feeling self concious. I suppose it's down to you being a sociopath?


Like **** do i sit by myself,i find a table full of women and invite myself into their group, or start skanking like a boss on the dance floor, or round up all the guys at the bar for shots, then go out to the smoking area and pull gashes.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Like **** do i sit by myself,i find a table full of women and invite myself into their group, or start skanking like a boss on the dance floor, or round up all the guys at the bar for shots, then go out to the smoking area and pull gashes.


Nice. I think being able to do that depends on where you live as well - some places are friendlier than others. I remember I went to Woking once, people there were so nice that I became suspicious that they were all trying to trick me or something. Turns out some people are actually just nice, not where I live though.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

rectus said:


> Nice. I think being able to do that depends on where you live as well - some places are friendlier than others. I remember I went to Woking once, people there were so nice that I became suspicious that they were all trying to trick me or something. Turns out some people are actually just nice, not where I live though.


Haha. Well fortunately not many people give gyp to nutty hench skinheads so im normaly alright nomatter where i am lol.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

ohno said:


> i've been informed that roadhouse is a pretty decent meatmarket club type gaff in covent garden, anyone been?
> 
> also infernos i've been told is the same but i'm not going all the way to fcuking clapham!


do you mean the roundhouse?

infernos is mad i went there once with some girls and i was terrified!

anywhere in Shoredicth area is good- cafe el paso used to be a great shout with 333 and cocomo opposite.. it hink 333 has changed its name now but that is a proper meatmarket!

Theres another club around the corner i think its called plastic people? Full of people on ket. i would avoid (unless you like that kinda thing)

Also have you ever been to the Venue in Newcross? meat market to the extreme plus loads of rooms etc. i've never seen anyone not pull in there

edit- its still called 333! and it has a bar there too called mother bar http://333mother.com/


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> Haha. Well fortunately not many people give gyp to *nutty hench skinheads *so im normaly alright nomatter where i am lol.


Thought you said you went out alone! :lol:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> Thought you said you went out alone! :lol:


Edit: misread.

Cheeky fexker!


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> Haha. Well fortunately not many people give gyp to nutty hench skinheads so im normaly alright nomatter where i am lol.


Haha sorry mate but I Effin hate the loner that comes tries join me and my mates when out, wud just take the p1ss skinhead or not lol!

U need a wingman !


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> Haha sorry mate but I Effin hate the loner that comes tries join me and my mates when out, wud just take the p1ss skinhead or not lol!
> 
> U need a wingman !


You wouldnt know i was alone mate. Lol. Im not the generic creepy guy that scours about and muzzles in unwanted


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> You wouldnt know i was alone mate. Lol. Im not the generic creepy guy that scours about and muzzles in unwanted


Thank fvuk for that ha


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I have no issue with going into a pub for pint or two on my own, night out on your own is a bit weird though.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

fvck going on a night out alone - wouldn't know what to do with myself


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> Haha sorry mate but I Effin hate the loner that comes tries join me and my mates when out, wud just take the p1ss skinhead or not lol!


It would p!ss me off too, we have own dynamic in the group and outsiders aren't treated very well. I like chatting to strangers but again, if they're nice to me I think they're going to rape me and steal my cinema discount card. *paranoia*



IGotTekkers said:


> You wouldnt know i was alone mate. Lol. Im not the generic creepy guy that scours about and muzzles in unwanted


Yeah, some people just have the gift and get on with any one. I suppose you have to read the situation and have the instincts to know when it's ok to join in and when you're not wanted. I had a 'friend' who used to go out with us (against my requests) who would jump into a strangers group and have a chat. I would enjoy looking at the groups emotionally linked faces of anger and annoyance as we walked off leaving him with his new 'friends' while we enjoyed the rest of the evening without the annoying pr!ck.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> You wouldnt know i was alone mate. Lol. Im not the generic creepy guy that scours about and muzzles in unwanted






IGotTekkers said:


> Like **** do i sit by myself,i find a table full of women and invite myself into their group, or start skanking like a boss on the dance floor, or round up all the guys at the bar for shots, then go out to the smoking area and pull gashes.


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> do you mean the roundhouse?
> 
> infernos is mad i went there once with some girls and i was terrified!
> 
> ...


cheers dude :thumb:



MunchieBites said:


> do you mean the roundhouse?


nah definently roadhouse



MunchieBites said:


> infernos is mad i went there once with some girls and i was terrified!


lol in what way?



MunchieBites said:


> anywhere in Shoredicth area is good- cafe el paso used to be a great shout with 333 and cocomo opposite.. it hink 333 has changed its name now but that is a proper meatmarket!
> 
> Theres another club around the corner i think its called plastic people?


aw wicked will have a look :thumbup1:



MunchieBites said:


> Full of people on ket. i would avoid (unless you like that kinda thing)


nah not my thing, don't mind a line now and then but even when i used to go out proper raving it was pills or sniff, never been into ket, always seemed like a bit of a dirty drug to me :angry:



MunchieBites said:


> Also have you ever been to the Venue in Newcross? meat market to the extreme plus loads of rooms etc. i've never seen anyone not pull in there


i fcuking hate venue, been more times than i'd like to admit, exactly the se london sh1thole type gaff i wanna swerve, even though it's a big gaff same people wind up going and i'm not exactly going out for the music anymore, as someone mentioned on here a lot of cocktail bars etc, especially in the farringdon, st pauls area are open til 2-3-ish and play half decent music so do a good enough job of replicating a club atmoshphere

i suppose the point i'm making is i'm not looking to go out clubbing or proper raving, those days are definently behind me, as long as the music isn't proper hardcore dubstep or some sh1t i'm not overly fussed about the night out experience, like i said can always just bop out with my pals for that, if i'm up this way and gonna bop out on my own just looking for a decent gaff near me that's not a total sh1thole and easy to pull in :laugh:


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

ohno said:


> cheers dude :thumb:
> 
> nah definently roadhouse
> 
> ...


infernos is full of greasy old men!

You will like going out in Shoreditch by the sounds of it then.... old street tube and walk down old street towards liverpool street lots of little bars there

theres also the light bar i think its called? big warehouse place, always busy and good for a laugh.something shoes... i cant for the life of remember.. and another bar which has fussball tables in and really nice to chill out. it hink it may be called kick.

Theres also a browns there if you dont pull and fancy watching naked laaaaadies

for st pauls try Madison on the top of one new change. amazing views- good for a couple before going out. The folly near london bridge/leadenhall is ok too and i think theres a reflex around somewhere.

Venue is gross.... but it is the ultimate meatmarket...

EDIT JAGUAR SHOES


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> infernos is full of greasy old men!


i'll probably fit right in then 



MunchieBites said:


> Theres also a browns there *if you dont pull*


there's a first time for everything :whistling:

cheers for the response though, will definently be checking a few of those gaffs out :thumbup1:

you ever go zens in dartford? (probably could something different now)


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

ohno said:


> i'll probably fit right in then
> 
> there's a first time for everything :whistling:
> 
> ...


i dont go that south dude


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

ohno said:


> i'll probably fit right in then
> 
> there's a first time for everything :whistling:
> 
> ...


I used to practically live in Zens lol. It was called Air and Breathe last time I was there but that was a while ago.


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> i dont go that south dude


just sounded like you might've been, we all used to bop there back in the day when we wer'nt really up for "proper" going out just on the pull etc

good old days and all that jazz


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I used to practically live in Zens lol





ohno said:


> we all used to bop there back in the day when we wer'nt really up for "proper" going out just on the pull etc


we don't "know" eachother do we? :whistling: :lol:


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

ohno said:


> just sounded like you might've been, we all used to bop there back in the day when we wer'nt really up for "proper" going out just on the pull etc
> 
> good old days and all that jazz


haha i grew up in Brum (well near there) so all my knowledge is central london 

i have been to Gravesend once though


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> haha i grew up in Brum (well near there) so all my knowledge is central london
> 
> i have been to Gravesend once though


we used to go to a club i think it was called excalibur in gravesend

[email protected] might know it


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Think someone needs to arrange a UK Muscle meet up/night out.....

I've been like this a few times and sometimes you just need to accept there are going to be times when your going to feel alone.

But there is a difference betwen being alone and feeling alone.

As everyone else has said get out more, reach out to old friends? Watch the movie Yes Man. Comedy with Jim Carrey but it's pretty accurate to what you need to do.

Best of luck


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

ohno said:


> we don't "know" eachother do we? :whistling: :lol:


Lol maybe. How old are you?



ohno said:


> we used to go to a club i think it was called excalibur in gravesend
> 
> [email protected] might know it


Never went to Gravesend. I used to go to Tees in Erith quite often.


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Lol maybe. How old are you?
> 
> Never went to Gravesend. I used to go to Tees in Erith quite often.


oh my days been to tees bare times! (not in years and years though)

had quite a few tear ups outside afterwards i'm not proud to say, but if you've been there enough you'll know there was barely a night where there wasn't a ruck after kicking out :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

ohno said:


> oh my days been to tees bare times! (not in years and years though)
> 
> had quite a few tear ups outside afterwards i'm not proud to say, but if you've been there enough you'll know there was barely a night where there wasn't a ruck after kicking out :laugh:


I don't even know if it's still there now. Last time I went I was probably about 18 or 19.

Yeah I remember there always being trouble. I just used to get some chips from the van and go home lol.


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I don't even know if it's still there now. Last time I went I was probably about 18 or 19.
> 
> Yeah I remember there always being trouble. I just used to get some chips from the van and go home lol.


ahh i remember the chip van well


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

ohno said:


> ahh i remember the chip van well


actually got into a fight with someone about whether or not what the hotdog came in was called a napkin or a serviette 

all of our pals got involved and it turned into a 20 man ruck :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

ohno said:


> actually got into a fight with someone about whether or not what the hotdog came in was called a napkin or a serviette
> 
> all of our pals got involved and it turned into a 20 man ruck :laugh:


Lol! So napkin or serviette?


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Lol! So napkin or serviette?


i still reckon napkin :whistling:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

ohno said:


> i still reckon napkin :whistling:


Lol I'd say serviette. You're obviously posh


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Lol I'd say serviette. You're obviously posh


omfg that is EXACTLY what he said!

this is like 2am, i'm slaughtered, 13 years ago probably but i still remember that being the gist of the argument and those exact words being used haha!

he probably didn't think i was too posh after tbh :whistling:


----------



## Vitagabriel24 (Feb 23, 2014)

Anyone here from North London I want to find gym body


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

^ This ain't POF.....


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Vitagabriel24 said:


> Anyone here from North London I want to find gym body


Troll alerta.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Gone a golf club.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Vitagabriel24 said:


> Anyone here from North London I want to find gym body


I'm in that neck of he woods, just pm me your bank details and we can arrange something


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2014)

Merkleman said:


> I know it's an old thread mate, but you need to just get OUT. You'll be surprised where you meet people actually, it doesn't always have to be for a reason. Surrounding yourself with other people is obviously going to improve your chances compared to staying in.
> 
> Take up new hobbies, golf, fishing, tennis, etc. Go and do things you've never done before. Start conversations with strangers. Classes are always a good way to casually blend in and meet people, they're used to new people all the time. Go to festivals and meet people who share the same taste in music.
> 
> It's all out there, go out and get it.


He's probably all sorted now, but in all honesty, you can be lonely, even when you seem to have everything..


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

Can't help but think the thread was bumped as an attempt to embarrass me and it's worked. **** sake

And furthermore my circumstances have changed no longer linked to the old lady


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

DeskSitter said:


> Can't help but think the thread was bumped as an attempt to embarrass me and it's worked. **** sake
> 
> And furthermore my circumstances have changed no longer linked to the old lady


Lol....re surfaced thread that unjust don't want to be reminded of...ping!!! Anyway my suggestion is if ur in London get to salsa classes..no need to be able to dance just stand at the bar everyone chats at these places...


----------



## rovermb6 (Jan 19, 2012)

DeskSitter said:


> Can't help but think the thread was bumped as an attempt to embarrass me and it's worked. **** sake
> 
> And furthermore my circumstances have changed no longer linked to the old lady


So did you go out on the lash with huntingground and his crew?


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

DeskSitter said:


> Bit of a sad one this. I'm 27, got a handful of friends, probably 4-5.
> 
> On facebook and the like but most of the people I got on there I don't talk to - like most people if they admitted it. Interests - PC computer games, gym obviously, like building things.
> 
> ...


Start talking to more dudes in the gym pal as someone else has said, soon pick up mates as you'll have same interests.


----------



## rocky dennis (Oct 24, 2013)

DeskSitter said:


> London mate, but live outside it when on my own


Ever thought of moving abroad?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> Lol....re surfaced thread that unjust don't want to be reminded of...ping!!! Anyway my suggestion is if ur in London get to salsa classes..no need to be able to dance just stand at the bar everyone chats at these places...


One of my neighbours kept inviting me to Ceroc classes saying that it was a great way to meet people etc.

I shagged her in the end anyway and never even had to go to one of the stupid classes.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

He's not a mod.

Oh I forgot we can all get threads deleted if we are butthurt nowadays.


----------



## hollisbball (Mar 1, 2014)

Go travelling, you won't regret it.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Smitch said:


> One of my neighbours kept inviting me to Ceroc classes saying that it was a great way to meet people etc.
> 
> I shagged her in the end anyway and never even had to go to one of the stupid classes.


any good?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Heavyassweights said:


> any good?


Yeah, dirtier than i was expecting, quite a "girl next door" type.

It's always the quiet ones, they usually like scumbags like me.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Smitch said:


> Yeah, dirtier than i was expecting, quite a "girl next door" type.
> 
> It's always the quiet ones, they usually like scumbags like me.


it seems you do a power of shagg1n, start a journal logging all dem b1tches


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Merkleman said:


> Lol anyone can delete their threads.
> 
> My profile > Find latest started threads > Click on the thread you want to delete > On the Original Post, click 'Edit post' > Click 'Delete' > Tick the box 'Delete Message' > Press 'Delete Post'


The student has become the master.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

When I was single a few years back now, I enjoyed my time didn't have that many friends (all married with kids) so decided to do my door badge, id train eat sleep and work at my day job in the week. At the weekend after night job id wake up cook a lot of food train with my training partner have a sauna sit in the pool for a bit have some food and a chat shower and change peruse the local town do a bit of shopping. Then it was time for work at the club, made a few doorstaff mates and had a laugh in general. Yea at times I would wish for someone to come home to after a hard day or night but didn't dwell on it too much.

Enjoy what you can I life don't take it all to seriously and it will work out in the end. Its not the amount of friends you have but the quality in them that really counts..


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

rovermb6 said:


> So did you go out on the lash with huntingground and his crew?


Nah hundreds of miles from him now I think.

I'm not going to delete the thread but whoever behind the 'zing' fair play lol


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

rocky dennis said:


> Ever thought of moving abroad?


Got Thailand planned this year but got a mountain of work to clear out the way first


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

bigchickenlover said:


> When I was single a few years back now, I enjoyed my time didn't have that many friends (all married with kids) so decided to do my door badge, id train eat sleep and work at my day job in the week. At the weekend after night job id wake up cook a lot of food train with my training partner have a sauna sit in the pool for a bit have some food and a chat shower and change peruse the local town do a bit of shopping. Then it was time for work at the club, made a few doorstaff mates and had a laugh in general. Yea at times I would wish for someone to come home to after a hard day or night but didn't dwell on it too much.
> 
> Enjoy what you can I life don't take it all to seriously and it will work out in the end. Its not the amount of friends you have but the quality in them that really counts..


True


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Smitch said:


> One of my neighbours kept inviting me to Ceroc classes saying that it was a great way to meet people etc.
> 
> I shagged her in the end anyway and never even had to go to one of the stupid classes.


Lol...oh dear what a fool...she was!!!!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

@ desk sitter don't ignore a girl when she's giving u advice!!!!! I said salsa class...maybe u cocked a deaf one...so hey what about salsa classes just saying...


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> Lol...oh dear what a fool...she was!!!!


She clearly got what she was after.

I felt quite used if i'm honest.


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

rocky dennis said:


> Ever thought of moving abroad?


Feck that thats even worse- I am a self confesed loner and by choice have a very small circle of freinds, but moving abroad from London is a different ball game, i felt pretty lonely... soon gotover it after 6 months but stilll... depends on how your wired up.


----------



## theuppercuts (Jan 27, 2014)

DeskSitter said:


> Bit of a sad one this. I'm 27, got a handful of friends, probably 4-5.
> 
> On facebook and the like but most of the people I got on there I don't talk to - like most people if they admitted it. Interests - PC computer games, gym obviously, like building things.
> 
> ...


Go out and be yourself brother. Join as many things as you want and always put yourself out of your comfort zone. Things can never get better if you don't make the steps to improve them.

Got my support homie! And as the other lad said, SMASH the gym whilst you have this downtime, that way when you meet up with some fine dimes, they won't be able to resist the guns :thumbup1:

UC


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> You're embarrassing him. :sly:


Lol..oh! Nah think he has me on ignore button he don't like me...prob coz I got the best idea for loneliness glad he can't see me anyway coz personally and this is between me and u...he's a knob!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Smitch said:


> She clearly got what she was after.
> 
> I felt quite used if i'm honest.


Awww smitch noooo feeling used is not nice....best advice I can give for that is chocolate..that's what us girls do :lol:


----------



## rocky dennis (Oct 24, 2013)

laurie g said:


> Feck that thats even worse- I am a self confesed loner and by choice have a very small circle of freinds, but moving abroad from London is a different ball game, i felt pretty lonely... soon gotover it after 6 months but stilll... depends on how your wired up.


Yes, but in places like Thailand you meet some good foreigners and become an instant hit with many Thai ladies- never lonely!! Maybe at first until you find your feet then it's a breeze after (compared to back in England)...I changed my way of life and most of my friends had to be forgotten in England. I still have a handful of very close friends back there, but the comparison between the quality of life gained by living abroad or staying in England is certainly not in England's favor haha!! Experience tells me so...

The best decision I ever made was living abroad and it's the same with many people I know too.


----------



## rocky dennis (Oct 24, 2013)

DeskSitter said:


> Got Thailand planned this year but got a mountain of work to clear out the way first


Where do you plan on going? Have you decided yet?


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

@DeskSitter

Couldn't be bothered to read the whole thread but did you meet up with huntingground for beers ?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Sams said:


> @DeskSitter
> 
> Couldn't be bothered to read the whole thread but did you meet up with huntingground for beers ?


He didn't get back to me, probably just as well, as we all got sh1tfaced and ended up in Browns


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> He didn't get back to me, probably just as well, as we all got sh1tfaced and ended up in Browns


Standard.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> He didn't get back to me, probably just as well, as we all got sh1tfaced and ended up in Browns


Good point probs would have shat himself in there and not known what to do.

was a good offer off you anyway.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Sams said:


> Good point probs would have shat himself in there and not known what to do.
> 
> was a good offer off you anyway.


He would have had a good time but don't think he was up for it...............


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> He would have had a good time but don't think he was up for it...............


could have got him on the beak and gave him loads confidence, then he would have bagged himself and bird and been happily ever after.

Life is full of 'if only's'


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Sams said:


> could have got him on the beak and gave him loads confidence, then he would have bagged himself and bird and been happily ever after.
> 
> Life is full of 'if only's'


Haahaa, there was plenty of that flying about but he decided not to partake.

You are not going to met any snatch sitting in your appartment, are you


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> He didn't get back to me, probably just as well, as we all got sh1tfaced and ended up in Browns


If your still open mate I would zing you when I'm in town if that's alright that is


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

DeskSitter said:


> If your still open mate I would zing you when I'm in town if that's alright that is


Mate if your ever in Essex your more than welcome to join me and the chaps for beers.

Always end up at a house party with loads coke or ket, if we don't end up pulling there is a brass house 5 mins down the road as well


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

Sams said:


> Mate if your ever in Essex your more than welcome to join me and the chaps for beers.
> 
> Always end up at a house party with loads coke or ket, if we don't end up pulling there is a brass house 5 mins down the road as well


Cheers Sams I'll ping you when I'm local


----------



## FangedWang (Feb 26, 2014)

DeskSitter said:


> Cheers Sams I'll ping you when I'm local


You mean grinder?


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

FangedWang said:


> You mean grinder?


Sorry mate ?


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

DeskSitter said:


> Cheers Sams I'll ping you when I'm local


No worries pal, let me know when your about.

Be a bucket load of drugs and hookers floating about so you will defo have a good time


----------



## Missing (Mar 7, 2014)

this is a great thread thanks @Smitch!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Dave 0511 said:


> He's not a mod.
> 
> Oh I forgot we can all get threads deleted if we are butthurt nowadays.


Threads can be deleted by the original poster without the need for anal savagery.

But if it's on offer I'll take it.


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

It's alright I'm pretty much as humiliated as I'm gonna get. I really don't mind if I'm honest


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't see why you would be humiliated DS there is nothing to be ashamed of. Sounds like it was just a dry patch in your life.


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

Yeah thanks for that Dave :sneaky2:


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

DeskSitter said:


> It's alright I'm pretty much as humiliated as I'm gonna get. I really don't mind if I'm honest


Mate, I think you would be surprised at how many people can relate to your original post. Most people have been where you were - no shame in it.


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

Gridlock said:


> Mate, I think you would be surprised at how many people can relate to your original post. Most people have been where you were - no shame in it.


Cheers mate


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

DeskSitter said:


> If your still open mate I would zing you when I'm in town if that's alright that is


Friday 4th April is the next one. Get there early or I'll either be smashed or off my face, or both


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

Cheers mate, I'll be half battered on arrival if I do come as helps loosen the tongue. So much work on though still hoping to get through it all and enjoy the rest of the year


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2014)

Hey mate

Confidence is the key "the less you worry about what others think, the better your life will become".

Stay away from social media it will only make you feel worse.

Engage with people in the real world, speak to people at work or the gym, you'll be very surprised at what doors will open.

Finally nothing stays the same forever.


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

Plenty of fish


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

DeskSitter said:


> Bit of a sad one this. I'm 27, got a handful of friends, probably 4-5.
> 
> On facebook and the like but most of the people I got on there I don't talk to - like most people if they admitted it. Interests - PC computer games, gym obviously, like building things.
> 
> ...


Mate seen this before and can't be ar.sed reading it all so there's a chance it's been said before

Join a club where what they do relies on others participation this way you build up trust in turn friendships eg climbing

Join the Ta

Get out of the house

Go drinking on your own I always used to touch when I did this , I am incredibly handsom though

Join a band

Join a band of merry men and wear green tights

Buy a motorbike join a bike club

Do martial arts when your sparring you can make friends I did until the last round she never spoke to me again

In all honesty it will maybe be more difficult for you mates at your age but on the brightside by the time you reach my age you just hate everybody anyway..

.good luck young man


----------



## Lokken (Mar 15, 2014)

Hey, OP. You from around Manchester. You could hang out with me if you are. We can form our own secret society.


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

Can relate. All my friends have "real"/"normal" jobs. I never see any of them anymore. All I do is go to the gym day in day out and hang out with my dogs. SRS.

Every now and again I get bummed out as sometimes I just feel like hanging out with someone, but it's not all that bad. I've got used to it now and since I have spent so much time on my own I have been even more productive. I have registered and set up a charity aiding less economically developed countries in areas prone to damage/despair through natural disasters. I have read up and studied countless documents and books on law/history/science/politics/health, fitness, and nutrition. Spent time gardening for my grandmother who suffers from dimensia and just generally taken a little more time to understand myself.

Like I said, I do get lonely every now and again so can completely empathise with you. He best advice I can give you is turn the negative feelings into positive ones and when ever you feel glum, use that time to learn something new! Or message me/any of your friends on UK-M if you fancy a chat.


----------

